# [SOLVED] Monitor not receiving input signal.



## Crazypeanutguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just put together my first build, and I'm having some problems. First of all, here are my specs...

MSI X58 Pro LGA 1366
Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz
XFX GeForce GTX 260 Core Edition Core 216 896MB
OCZ StealthXStream 600W
Crucial 6GB DDR3

Pretty sure that's all of the crucial parts. My monitor is a Hanns G 22".

So I put this build together yesterday, and no matter what I try, the monitor does not receive any input signal. My first attempt was with a DVI cable, which I tried in both of the GPU's DVI slots, but there was still no signal, I even tried switching the wire around thinking that the wire could be faulty. Didn't work. So I grabbed the VGA cable that came with it, and tried using it with a DVI adapter. Didn't work.

So now I'm thinking it may be the GPU or another component. Does anyone have any ideas? Also, when I turn the system on, it powers up and all the fans start running (GPU included) and everything seems to run fine. But after around 40 or so seconds, the system shuts down and then reboots.

Is this normal, and is happening since I'm not touching anything, or could this be part of the problem?

If anyone needs any more information then just ask.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Monitor not receiving input signal.*

Hello,

Make sure that the CPU is properly seated in the socket. 

Try to benchtest the system.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Crazypeanutguy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Monitor not receiving input signal.*

Okay, I'll give it a shot and post the results.


----------



## Crazypeanutguy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Monitor not receiving input signal.*

I don't know which component was causing problems, but I believe it was because I was not forcing the components into place hard enough. 

Thank you for the help.:smile:


----------

